# Tank temperature.



## Jarrad_lee420 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey everyone!! I live in Adelaide South Australia and I’m still new to handling snakes. I have a 5 month old coastal carpet python and it’s beautiful. It’s quite a hot day today here in Adelaide and I need some tips on keeping my tank at the right temperature so it doesn’t over heat it while the hot days are still coming. It’s currently sitting at 35.5 degrees Celsius and it’s going up and down in temperature slowly. My snake won’t go near his water bowl to cool off abit. I have his heat mat turned off also. What I’m really trying to say is. Is that okay for my tank to be at that temperature? It’s stressful not knowing how it’s treating my snake in his tank. I spray some water from a bottle in there every now and then to cool him off but is it okay to do that? And for him to be in this temperature? And to have his mat off in this temperature? He won’t leave his log to see if it’s distressing him or not and I don’t want to pick it up to stress him out in the heat in my house. Any help would be great! Thank you!!
[doublepost=1517991710,1517991371][/doublepost]This is my coastal.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey mate.. I would just keep the heat off lights off and anything else that would/could generate heat..
Remember they have to deal with this in the wild extreme heats and colds. Maybe even allow a tad more air flow in the enclourse to lower the temp.. 
Sorry about the S.A. thing tho [emoji38]..


Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. As Murph has said, turn everything off. Don't feed it, just change the water as usual.
We've had our reptiles turned off since yesterday (Tuesday).

And Murph, what SA thing?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 7, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Welcome to the forum. As Murph has said, turn everything off. Don't feed it, just change the water as usual.
> We've had our reptiles turned off since yesterday (Tuesday).
> 
> And Murph, what SA thing?


Hahaha it's a private joke the rest of Aust is onto.. well outside of Tassie.. [emoji4].. 

Tho I do love Coppers Pale Ale [emoji7]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Jarrad_lee420 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you Murph and pine! Appreciate the help, I was abit worried about it so I thought I’d post something, thanks for replying lads.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 7, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Sorry about the S.A. thing tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO

Not sure what the "coppers" thing is though


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 7, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> LMAO
> 
> Not sure what the "coppers" thing is though


Stupid auto correct hahahaha 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Wally (Feb 7, 2018)

Roll the stubby before drinking and it looks like it might have some "copper" in it! Bloody good drop though.

Lights/heat off is the go. As long as they're not in a shed or garage where temps could get extreme they'll be fine.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 7, 2018)

Best drop by far, no matter how you spell it.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 7, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Best drop by far, no matter how you spell it.


[emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849].. I blame the phone [emoji39]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Jarrad_lee420 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wally said:


> Roll the stubby before drinking and it looks like it might have some "copper" in it! Bloody good drop though.
> 
> Lights/heat off is the go. As long as they're not in a shed or garage where temps could get extreme they'll be fine.



All lights are off now and it’s not in a shed or anything I just have no aircon at home and it’s getting 35+ in the house and didn’t think it’d be okay for him


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 7, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849].. I blame the phone [emoji39]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


I wanna know why it auto corrected to coppers..... what have you been up to Murph?
[doublepost=1518000290,1518000179][/doublepost]


Jarrad_lee420 said:


> All lights are off now and it’s not in a shed or anything I just have no aircon at home and it’s getting 35+ in the house and didn’t think it’d be okay for him


Don’t stress. Become an avid weather enthusiast and you’ll know when to plan for days where no heat or lights are used. 

You can also add some airflow by placing a pedestal fan towards the open enclosure or through a vent.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 7, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I wanna know why it auto corrected to coppers..... what have you been up to Murph?
> [doublepost=1518000290,1518000179][/doublepost]
> Don’t stress. Become an avid weather enthusiast and you’ll know when to plan for days where no heat or lights are used.
> 
> You can also add some airflow by placing a pedestal fan towards the open enclosure or through a vent.


Well its not for this forum. .... yes I have been a rough nut....




Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## cagey (Feb 7, 2018)

I reverse my enclosures by turning the heat off and putting a bottle of ice (frozen ahead of time) in a plastic bag in one corner of the enclosure to create a thermal gradient. I have seen all my snakes near them at different times.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 8, 2018)

A basking temperature of 35oC is acceptable but there should be at least a 10 degree drop at the other end of the enclosure for the snake to be able to properly thermoregulate. The statement that “they have to deal with this in the wild extreme heats and colds” is correct. However, the underlying assumption that they can survive if exposed to these extremes is not correct. On extreme days they thermoregulate behaviourally (as they do in a captive environment) by seeking out a refuge protected from these extremes. It may be a hollow in a tree, an animal burrow or a crevice deep within a rock outcrop etc. They have a preferred body temperature of around 28–29oC and if maintained at temperatures from 37oC on will succumb to heatstroke and quickly perish.

Along the lines already suggested, a 1.25 or 2 L plastic soft drink bottle of frozen water, wrapped in a tea towel and placed at the cool end of the enclosure in the morning, will make a significant difference help you to maintain a suitable thermal gradient during excessively hot days. That is in addition to switching off all heating and increasing ventilation and evaporative cooling from the water bowl surface.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 8, 2018)

The easiest way to manage overheating during a heatwave, which is FAR more dangerous and quickly lethal than being too cool, is to put the enclosure on the floor if you can, and preferably the bathroom floor. This room is generally fairly cool, and usually has cool tiled floor. Just make sure that no direct sun comes through a window onto the cage at any time in the day.

Jamie


----------



## Philimac (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello All, 

We have a spotted hatchling in a click-clack, and it’s going great (our first feed last night, went great). We can’t get the “cool end” under the ambient room temperature. That means this week, the cool end is getting to 30 deg for a couple of hours, then comes down in the evening. As a rule, we don’t tend to use aircon till above 30, so those days will be fine. Overnight temps are below 23 deg, and creep up during the day. Can the little guy handle a couple of hours without cooler temps?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 8, 2018)

Just me personally, I run my aircon at anything above 28 degrees in my reptile room and keep my cool ends around 23-24° at all times. 30 across the board during the day may cause some stress unless there's a water dish it can completely fit inside and retreat if necessary.


----------



## Philimac (Feb 8, 2018)

It can certainly fit in the water dish.
Thanks.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 9, 2018)

When i built my new enclosure a couple of years ago i fitted a computer cooling fan to the top on 1 end connected to a thermostat with the probe outside the enclosure so that when the ambient temps got over 34 deg C the fan would cut in and suck the air out of the enclosure and suck fresh air in from the vent on the other end, i placed a larger than normal water bowl under the vent so that the air being sucked in would be cooled by running over the top of the water, the thermostat can then be set so that when the temp gets back down to around 30 deg C it cuts back out again, if you drill a bunch of holes in a circular pattern about the size of the little fan shroud all you have to do is reverse the wires of the fan and it will suck instead of blow, the little computer cooling fan is completely silent and does not annoy the snake or the owner.





*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 9, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Just me personally, I run my aircon at anything above 28 degrees in my reptile room and keep my cool ends around 23-24° at all times. 30 across the board during the day may cause some stress unless there's a water dish it can completely fit inside and retreat if necessary.


If the ambient is anywhere up to 28c how are you keeping the cool ends at 23-24c, wouldnt they be at the ambient room temperature in click-clacks?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 9, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> If the ambient is anywhere up to 28c how are you keeping the cool ends at 23-24c, wouldnt they be at the ambient room temperature in click-clacks?


If it's 28 outside it's not 28 inside, downstairs in my reptile room, it's several degrees cooler. Once it starts to climb above 28 outside I crack the aircon on. Simple. My snakes are also in 50 litre tubs now as of 3 weeks ago. Not click clacks any more.


----------

